# Software for Seiki Cutter



## NVPrints (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to tshirt business and I purchased a seiki cutter as well and it comes with Flexi 10 software that I've been having problems with. Can someone tell me what a good software is to go with this seiki cutter? Thank you so much!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

The very first cuter I got many years ago was a Seiki and I did not like the Software either so I started using SignCut Pro. I have long since moved to a better cutter but I still use the same software. Very easy software to learn and use.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Check out winpcsign pro 2010


----------



## NVPrints (Oct 5, 2011)

I will try out Signcut....thank you so much!


----------



## NVPrints (Oct 5, 2011)

Never heard of Winpcsign but I'll look into it. Thank you!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Winpcsign has drivers for over 400 cutters...pretty good cut program also a design program and will dp rhinestone templates


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

Are you having trouble installing the driver or are you past that point and having trouble with the software itself?


----------

